# Elektronikas pamati >  Elektronikas pamatjautājumi.

## Pauchuk

Sveiki, esmu uzsācis studijas elektronikas, elektrotehnoloģiju virzienā. Ik pa laikam uzpeld kāds jautājums. Lai nav jāveido jauns topiks katram "mazajam" jautājumam, es tos apkopošu šeit, tie, kuriem ir vēlme, lūdzu, palīdziet man! Paldies Jums!
Pagaidām manā rīcībā ir neizpratne par tranzistoriem. 

Jautājums. Vai tranzistors spēj pastiprināt strāvu/spriegumu vairāk nekā ir dota kopējā barošana?

----------


## next

> Sveiki, esmu uzsācis studijas elektronikas, elektrotehnoloģiju virzienā. Ik pa laikam uzpeld kāds jautājums. Lai nav jāveido jauns topiks katram "mazajam" jautājumam, es tos apkopošu šeit, tie, kuriem ir vēlme, lūdzu, palīdziet man! Paldies Jums!
> Pagaidām manā rīcībā ir neizpratne par tranzistoriem. 
> 
> Jautājums. Vai tranzistors spēj pastiprināt strāvu/spriegumu vairāk nekā ir dota kopējā barošana?


 
Atsevishkjs tranzistors nevar.
No tranzistoriem un citiem elementiem taisiits paarveidotaajs var.

----------


## Pauchuk

Paldies.
Jautājums:_ kā aprēķināt stabilitrona (zēnera diodes) stabilizācijas koeficientu?_ Jauda minimālam un maksimālam režimām zināma, ienākošais un stabilizācijas spriegums arī zināms.

----------


## apalis

Sveiki,
Būtu jautājums par 12V slēgumu.
Ir Siemens elektroniskais  istabas termostats, kurš, kamēr nav sasniegta norādītā temperatūra,  saslēdz apkures iekārtas 12V maiņstrāvas ķēdi.
Gribu ar to pašu termostatu vadīt vēl vienu apkures iekārtu. Šajā gadījumā būtu jāsaslēdz 12V (liekas, līdzstrāvas) ķēde.
Jautājums  - vai pie tiem pašiem termostata kontaktiem var vienot divu nesaistītu  iekārtu ķēdes, vai tā kaut ko nevar sabeigt? Termostatam ir tikai 1  kontaktgrupa.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Var gan sabeigt. Ņem vnk 12V līdzstrāvas releju, komutē to savu 12V līdzstrāvas ķēdi, pi ekuras pieslēdz arī releja spoli. Un pie releja kontatiem to otru maiņstrāvas ķēdi. Viss.

----------


## Isegrim

Var taču ņemt mazu releju ar vairākām kontaktu grupām; ar katru komutēt savu AC vai DC ķēdi un ko nu tur vēl vajag.

----------


## apalis

Paldies par atbildēm.
Vēl jautājums - ja ar elektronisko istabas termostatu vadīšu 220V releju, vai ir būtiski, ko laist cauri termostatam - fāzi vai nulli?
Darbosies abi varianti, to saprotu, bet varbūt ir kādi drošības apsvērumi, pieņemtā prakse utml?
Pašam liekās, ka labāk nulli, mazāka iespēja kādreiz pa nagiem atrauties...?  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja komutēsi nulli, tad sildelements vienmēr būs zem fāzes un no tā varēsi pa nagiem atrauties. Tāpēc komutē fāzi. Bet nu, protams, drošību tas diez vai kautkā mainīs, jo gar ieslēgtu grābstīties tā vai tā nav korekti.

----------


## Didzis

Pareizi ir atslēgt fāzi. Pat visvienkāršākajai ķēka lampiņai uz slēdzi vajag padot fāzi,lai mainot spuldzi , pie izslēgta slēdža, neatrautos pa nagiem.

----------


## Pauchuk

Sveiki, vēlētos pats salasīt audio signāla priekšpastiprinātāju. Pagadijusies kārtīga skanda un audio gala pastiprinātājs, kuram diemžēl ar mp3 atskaņotāja signālu ir par maz, ko ieteiksiet? Varbūt kāda integrētā LM sērijas shēma visu atrisinās?

----------


## flybackmaster

MP4 vai FLAC
ja velas shemas tad NE5532 OP noninverting amplifier, divu rezistoru atieciba nosaka pastiprinajumu

----------


## Pauchuk

Tas ir jautājums, mp4 vai flac? Ja jā, tad nesapratu..

----------


## JDat

Tiešām, kāds sakars MP4 vai FLAC ar audio signāla līmeni?

No otras puses... Normāliem cilvēkiem spēlējot činčidrilkas (MP3 vai jebkas), nav bijušas problēmas ar signāla līmeni uz pasiprinātāju. Meklējiet utis pie sevis.

----------


## Pauchuk

Kādas utis? Tas pastiprinātājs man ir lielām jaudām un ar parastu mp3 vai telefonu varu dabūt ap 50db uz tumbām..

----------


## Didzis

Ja tas ir PRO klases pastiprinaātājs ar simetrisko ieeju, tad varbūt arī dohlijs MP3 plaijeris nevelk. Parastam pastiprinātājam vajadzētu ,bez problēmām, ar signālu no austiņu izejas pietikt. Vārdu sakot,kas par pastiprinātāju?

----------


## Pauchuk

Pastiprinātājs, ja pareizi atceros, saucas Big Sound 1000, ar rokturiem, tādus liek skapjos, kopā vairākus.

----------


## flybackmaster

pastiprinatajam var but high vai low level ieeja.
pro ieejas limenis ir 1.2Vrms un consummer level 0.316Vrms
atrodi pastiprinataja shemu un izmaini atgriezeniskas saites rezistoru vertibu

big sound 1000 atgadina tos kuri darbnica gul ar nodegushu duci izejnieku

----------


## Pauchuk

Tak pirku no čoma, viņš lietoja kaut kādu vecu, lielu priekšpastiprinātāju, es gribu izbraukt pa lēto.

----------


## Zigis

Pa lēto ir divi varianti, abus flybackmaster jau pieminēja. Lētākais - sameklēt pastiprinātajā ieejas opampu, palielināt viņam pastiprinājumu, nomainot rezistoru nominālus.
Ja bail, negribas līst pastiprinātājā, var uzbūvēt vienkāršu priekšpastiprinataju uz opampa un trim rezistoriem. Paguglē CMoy austinu pastiprinātāju, gatavs variants.

----------


## Pauchuk

Kāds var palīdzēt ar uzdevumu par harmonikām?

----------


## edza135

Sveiki. 

Vēlos uztaisīt aux ieeju mašīnas magnetolai. Magnetola audi gamma ar kasešu deku. Audio signāla vadu pievienoju pa tiešo pie kasešu dekas mikroshēmas ieejas, viss skan, tomēr novēroju, ka audio signāla vadam uz izeju iziet 3.2v līdzstrāvā. Vai iespējams risināt šo problēmu. Paldies.

----------


## JDat

Jā, uzliec vikrnē nepolārus elektrolītiskos kondensatorus. 100 uF *16V

----------

